# Barrymore.



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Michael Barrymore has been asked if he's going to be doing panto this year.

He said that he probably wasn't because he did Aladin 4 years ago and it keeps coming back to haunt him.

:wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

6 years...



Nick


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

THey found three Arabs at hte bottom of his pool.

Police have worked out they were suicide bummers.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

He doesn't need any ashtrays, as he puts his **** out in the pool :roll:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Quality!!! :lol:


----------

